# LCB: Who owns who?



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a quick question about Le Cordon Bleu North American Schools. I've seen it stated elsewhere that the school's pay a pretty penny for the right to use the LCB name and curiculum, but how true is this? Does LCB in fact own these schools?

I'm mildly curious because at my orientation, one of the chef instructors was wearing a jacket from CCA, but teaching at CSCA, which makes it look at though instructors can be transfered from location to location as though the NA Schools were simply locations in one larger company.

Not that this would bother me; I'm just curious.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Echo, the LCB schools in North America are all owned by the same company, Career Education Corporation. They do pay to use the LCB designation in their curriculums. So that's why you saw an instructor at CSCA that teaches at CCA.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Not all CEC cooking schools are afilliated with LCB. Individual schools are measured against LCB standards and other criteria. If they meet or exceed those standards they get to share the prestigeous LCB name and display the logo. The CCA and a few other CEC schools enjoy this honor.

Jock


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Strangely, it looks like not all LCB North American schools are owned by CEC. Unless of course CEC owns McIntosh College, which is where the Atlantic Culinary Academy hangs its hat.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Jock, I did not say all CEC schools were LCB affiliated. I did say that all LCB schools in North America were CEC schools. Echo, the CEC owns Atlantic Culinary Academy only. Look here for the list of CEC schools. The only one omitted from that list is the Las Vegas Culinary Academy. They're still not oen.


----------

